# a question



## ashkan (Sep 30, 2007)

hi all 
I am new in saltwater aquarium.

I setup my aquarium 3 days ago.

Info :
52.84 galoons

No2---- 5.0 mg/l
No3---- 10 mg/l
PH ---- 8 - 8.5

I am adding sera nitrivec in aquarium. I have 2 filters(1 internal and 1 external) and 1 skimmer.

when no2 goes to 0?
after 1 weeks or more?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Never ever having used any additives to speed up my cycle time, I've always waited a minimum of 30 days on a new set up to cycle out NO. Patience will provide much more than anything in a bottle. Is this a reef or fish only? If this is a reef waiting a few weeks will allow micro life to proliferate while there are no fish or inverts to eat the micro organisms. There is a lot of other gains to be made in waiting.


----------

